

Global warming slowdown answer lies in depths of Atlantic, study finds - anigbrowl
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2014/aug/21/global-warming-slowdown-answer-lies-in-depths-of-atlantic-study-finds

======
duncan_bayne
Good that they're figuring it out, bad that we've built entire bodies of
legislation upon models that clearly don't work.

~~~
anigbrowl
That seems rather like throwing the baby out with the bathwater. A great deal
of both policy and business investment is based on somewhat-imperfect
predictions of the future. A slower-than-expected increase in temperatures
doesn't invalidate the whole thing.

